# How to make a Silver car look exceptional



## Guru

Maybe this question has been asked in other guise before, but let me put forth my thinking.

From a common man's point of view, silver is the best shade in car paint since it hides many imperfections very well. Swirls are extremely difficult to notice, and even minor scratches don;t stand out. As a result, maintaining the car becomes easier. Even without doing much, the car looks good.

Now here's the catch - the car looks good, but it never looks exceptional. Downside of being able to hide imperfections is that it does not have the ability to shine exceptionally like say a black or any dark coloured car. Being inherently metallic means it's difficult to produce a 'WET' appearance on these.

So my question is to all of you experienced people who have worked your magic on all shades of cars -

"How do you make a Silver car look exceptional, or really stand out"

P.S. - No prizes for guessing that I own a silver car.


----------



## Maniac

It will be interesting to read any comments on this. I've always thought that the darker the colour car, the better it will look in terms of shine/gloss. The lighter the paint the less reflections you'll see and the less 'exceptional' it will look. White cars for instance don't show swirls etc unless in direct sunlight. Black cars show every little thing. It stands to reason, that silver, kind of being in the middle, will show more than white, but never look as good as black/dark colours.

I have a black car, it looks exceptional clean, but shows every tiny imperfection and takes most of my time keeping it looking good. I'd say be happy with silver if it hides some imperfections as you'll have better luck keeping your sanity.


----------



## Rayner

Silver can look awesome imo. Get it jewled up and get a coating like cquk on it to get a glassy look. Can't get a massive amount of depth as you say but they certainly can look exceptional.

My dad owns a silver Hilux and a friend of his was parked next to it in a newer dark green Hilux, he said Mr dads showed his up nd made it look really old. I've since done that one too


----------



## Lowiepete

What? A bit like this?










Normally, this car would win prizes for neglect! Don't be worrying too much 
about the potions that protect it, the paint just needs to be clean and smooth!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Santaslonecruze

I've exactly the same issue, although it is nice when people always comment on how clean your car looks, when you haven't cleaned it for weeks....!

I am new to this game too, and will be attemtping my first "full detail" in a few weekends time. I've researed the "how do I make my silver car shiney" thing many times and the advice I have been given is Poor Boys EX-P Sealant and Poor Boys White Diamond Glaze. I am also polishing using their stuff too. I'll be interested to see what other people think.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

My car shines and reflects and it's an ice silver S5. But i've wetsanded it and refined it to the max. Prep is the key.


----------



## graham1970

I've just hand polished my light silver motor with p1,reflections arn't bad....but to get it like a mirror i'm guesing machining is the way to go?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

graham1970 said:


> I've just hand polished my light silver motor with p1,reflections arn't bad....but to get it like a mirror i'm guesing machining is the way to go?


It is really mate yeah... There's only so much joy you can get out of an handjob


----------



## Maniac

Lowiepete said:


> What? A bit like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, this car would win prizes for neglect! Don't be worrying too much
> about the potions that protect it, the paint just needs to be clean and smooth!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I'd consider that Grey, not silver though... Grey being a darker colour and will show more reflections than the much lighter silver.. or is it just the pic?

e.g. grey and silver side by side...


----------



## graham1970

:lol:


----------



## organisys

Beyond the lessening of reflections from the colour coat... it's no different to any other colour, as you are polishing the top clear coat.

Correct and refine then use a sealant will give you a nice glossy glassy look to the surface, and good flake pop from the colour coat.


----------



## Doug_M

AF rejuvenate and AF soul wax made gf's silver mini pop, had a warm deep shine.


----------



## dailly92

Ive always been told the way to get silvers to pop is glaze and sealants. I used this method on my freinds white skoda and it worked. 

I used AD cherry glaze AIO polish which has loads of glaze properties
Put down a layer of AD project 32 gloss enhancing sealant - rubbish sealant but enuinely does add gloss
Followed with 2 coats of AF tough coat

Worked a treat added some real glossiness to the paint especially in the sunlight.


----------



## Lowiepete

The OP wanted "wet" - many sealants go far too glassy for that to happen.
Generally speaking, the addition of carnauba into the LSP gives that wet look
and some depth. The FK #2685 Pink Wax is probably the best. Not only does
it provide quite good depth, (an optical illusion!) it probably also provides the 
best longevity of protection. 


Maniac said:


> I'd consider that Grey, not silver though...


If you had followed the link... you'd have seen that this indeed a silver car.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Swanicyouth

It's all in the prep of course, but my old BMW was silver an I really liked how a sealant (PowerLock) topped with P21S Councours Look wax looked. 

I think a sealant topped by a wax is the way to go. IME a glaze will do little for light colors like silver.


----------



## Doc943

My silver Beemer's paint is orange peel finish so suffers from a lack of depth and mirror reflections. Best I've got by hand so far is layers of AG HD wax to give some extra shine and some depth through a slight honey glaze finish.


----------



## Lewis_

This is my brothers Renault Clio 200 finished in mercury silver.. to get this finish I used AF tripple.. tough coat and then their Illusion wax...


----------



## graham1970

That clio is near as damn it the same colour as my golf....


----------



## Natalie

I used DJ Lime Prime by DA (black hex logic pad) topped with DJ Supernatural


----------



## graham1970

Oh Natalie...i love your wheels,am thinking of getting some BBS CS-5's for my mk6 next year,my mrs doesn't like the idea of dark wheels(boy racer phobia)but those compliment the car...any more pix?:argie:

So for hijacking a wee bit folks:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Thanks Graham, they were done by Aerocoat a couple of months ago. There's some more pics here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314560


----------



## dillinja999

blackfire wet diamond


----------



## Snowglobe

Moondust Silver XR2i


----------



## Guitarjon

The problem is because silver masks many swirls people often think its just needs a paint clean and wax but in my experience silver and any other colour needs a lot of refinement. When refined you should really get some great flake pop from silver. My metallic silver looks like glitter in the sun, really is stunning. 

So to get the best just get the DA/Rotary out and refine away! Upto you which protection you go for. I prefer silver to be shiny/glossy and almost artificial like but some people like a warmer glow. Wax can do both depending on which one you choose. 

If I want flake pop and clarity I use a show wax but will need to reapply more regulary R222 is a good example. 

If I want more glossy/glass look with reflections then I go for 2 layers of britemax vantage. Seems to do the trick. 

I'm going to try some crystal rock soon but not sure what sort of finish that will give me.


----------



## Guru

Thanks for all the replies guys. Mine doesn't look bad at all. Here are a few pics taken at different times after DIY detailing -



























Lowiepete said:


> If you had followed the link... you'd have seen that this indeed a silver car.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


No offence Steve, but that Merc still is a lot darker than my idea of Silver, so will show up reflections better.


----------



## Natalie

Today I did DJ Lime Prime Lite then Dr Beasley's Finishing Glaze topped with a sealant.
I took this pic before LSP was added


----------



## TigerUK

woah no zaino recommendations and we're on page 3 on a silver car thread????


----------



## jaxcass

DJ Red mist made the silver on my 3 series Shine like crazy. AFter spending a few hours wetsanding the front wing and half of the bonnet, i can say the results were like glass.


----------



## ZStephen

Lewis_ said:


> This is my brothers Renault Clio 200 finished in mercury silver.. to get this finish I used AF tripple.. tough coat and then their Illusion wax...


Is that not nimbus grey? Looks lovely though!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thunderbird 4 ( aka Test subject ). - For a Silver she does well. :thumb:

Bonnet Curves




























.


----------



## Astro

All those cars in other posts look very good but, they will never show a shine and reflections like a solid colour.


----------



## chefy

Wifes 2001 Mondeo - 102,000 miles when this pics was taken just before we sold it over a year ago.
Calyed with Meguires Smooth Surface
Polished by hand with AG SRP
Waxed with Collonite 476s

(Not sure if pic has attached !?)

How do you add pics - someone ??


----------



## Sarah

chefy said:


> Wifes 2001 Mondeo - 102,000 miles when this pics was taken just before we sold it over a year ago.
> Calyed with Meguires Smooth Surface
> Polished by hand with AG SRP
> Waxed with Collonite 476s
> 
> (Not sure if pic has attached !?)
> 
> How do you add pics - someone ??


I host my pictures on a suitable website and then copy and paste the image URL



Like this 

It does look like you can attach pictures whilst posting but I've not done it through that route before.


----------



## Mark R5

Some of my old Fiesta ST in Moondust Silver. This was after a snowfoam, detar and fallout remover. I can't remember all of the products used, but I know we finished in the DJ SN wax.


----------



## Dift

Time, patience and a lot of refining. I use Roberlo polishes on my silver cars, especially the finest one, as it really helps get that extra 5%.




Akoya silver



Mica blue


----------



## craigybaby

Here is my old subaru after a clay and polished with poorboys polish and ag hd wax


----------



## carl robson

Sabb I did earlier this year


----------



## martyp

It's all in the polishing/jewling IMO however, when I applied G|Techniq's C1+ to my last car which was silver, the finish was absolutely outstanding. Being a nanosealant it was also super durable and stayed clean for ages too.

I also used Zymol Vintage and Collinite 476s on that too and both looked equally as good, obviously I'd suggest 476s over Vintage! :lol:

Silver can look incredible and parking a pristine silver car next to one that's just been cleaned the difference is remarkable.


----------



## Dift

martyp said:


> It's all in the polishing/jewling IMO however, when I applied G|Techniq's C1+ to my last car which was silver, the finish was absolutely outstanding. Being a nanosealant it was also super durable and stayed clean for ages too.
> 
> I also used Zymol Vintage and Collinite 476s on that too and both looked equally as good, obviously I'd suggest 476s over Vintage! :lol:
> 
> Silver can look incredible and parking a pristine silver car next to one that's just been cleaned the difference is remarkable.


Agreed, my weapon of choice is CQuartz.


----------



## DrDax

It's reasonably easy to mirror finish a silver car.

Although silver cars always look better in sunlight. But try a get a good reflection under artificial light. 
A few of the mustang. 
No waxing or glaze.
Just C1+EXO






























If all imperfections are removed the results are amazing.

One just needs plenty of light to work in


----------



## Hoochienoballs

I like a glaze with silver, this was black hole and beaver c wax, it's now got AD cherry glaze and TW sealer wax (don't knock it until you've tried it, beads like crazy).


----------



## Tabbs

My efforts on my old BMW
click


----------



## deweythorne

my corsa back in summer with a bit of a shine


----------



## Goodylax

The lex, after decon, clay mitt and CarPro reflect polish :thumb:




Then some Shield


Morning shot


----------



## -Raven-

In keeping in with the last Lexus post, here's an IS350 F Sport that I did with Prima Amigo topped with Naviwax Dark. Nice glassy gloss with this combo!


----------



## graham1970

How come you didn't use any ADS Raven?


----------



## -Raven-

graham1970 said:


> How come you didn't use any ADS Raven?


This one would have been from 2011 I think, I didn't have any back then! 

Would be coating on silver now days for sure. It's like cheating for light colours! :lol:


----------



## Lewis_

ZStephen said:


> Is that not nimbus grey? Looks lovely though!


It is mercury silver not the nimbus :thumb: however this photo does make it look darker than it actually is!

Just a few more...


----------



## Rod

-Raven- said:


> In keeping in with the last Lexus post, here's an IS350 F Sport that I did with Prima Amigo topped with Naviwax Dark. Nice glassy gloss with this combo!


Excellent look!


----------



## Blw

Think this had a coat of Auto Finesse Illusion and a quick wipe of Zaino Z6


----------



## Goodfella36

True Silver hmm Glassy I think. not bad for 4 years old


----------



## Gadgetguy

Couple of coats of Zaino Z2 with a coat of Z6 in between and a final coat of Z8



Used Carpro Reflect first to remove light marks and get some clarity back


----------



## MEH4N

Guru your in India yaar, the car must be white lol.

I take it your from Maharashtra from the number plate. Last time i was in punjab i drove a trusty suzuki alto lol

Heres a couple of my silver car.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Just polished; no LSP



















Shade :










Sun :


----------



## bigm

I must admit I like a silver car





Both done with poor boys white diamond & dodo juice light fantastic 8) but I have just traded the Celica in after 8 years of ownership for a racing blue Skoda Octavia estate VRS


----------



## Scooby doo

This was after a coat of v38 then 2 coats of jet seal then a coat of 476s


----------



## zsdom

This paint was fresh 3 years ago and has worn various LSPs the first with Z2



















Then these after a damn good polishing session & wolfs bodywrap




























Oh and I know my bonnets open......


----------



## sm81

You need right cleaners. Then you need polish your paint and choose products that will pop up the shine. Like this.


Coated with ArtDeShine 2k-coating by #sm81#, on Flickr


----------



## DrDax

Good to see some nice reflections in silver cars. You should have deep reflections at all angles not just at very acute angles. 
Polished with P1, LSP is C1 and EXO
I have a black and silver cars. So best of both


----------



## Harry1212

Even a full detail on a silver car brings out the colour, which is noticeable when you are parked next to another silver car that has only ever been washed with shampoo and a brush, and looks a bit grey


----------



## clap

DrDax said:


> Good to see some nice reflections in silver cars. You should have deep reflections at all angles not just at very acute angles.
> Polished with P1, LSP is C1 and EXO
> I have a black and silver cars. So best of both


Looks just like my garage :lol:


----------



## justinio

I did mine at the weekend. Meg's 105 & 205 then sealed with FK1000p


----------



## DrDax

Need perpendicular angles, to show true shine.


----------



## Chicane

Guru said:


> "How do you make a Silver car look exceptional, or really stand out"


*paint it black* :thumb:


----------



## carl robson

Did the full works Snowfoam 2bm clay re wash de tar etc
Autobrites eliminator then cherry glaze seal and protect then addiction wax x 2 coats


----------



## Guru

Chicane said:


> *paint it black* :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol: :spam:


----------



## Harry1212




----------



## TonyH38

Well I must say the shine on those silver cars, superb thanks for all the pics.


----------



## LukesAstraVXR

This is my brothers old car. Was professionally machine polished a few months before this, then kept on top of with Dodojuice Banana Armour I believe. Also a layer of AF Tough Coat was added after every wash.


----------



## mwmackenzie

*Carlack on Quartz Silver Elise*


----------



## Guru

^^Brilliant finish. Love the glassy reflections.


----------



## Richard1

This is my old Audi in Aluminium Silver, I always used FK1000p which gave fantastic gloss and reflectivity (for silver, anyway!) as well as brilliant flake pop.
I can't remember exactly what I was using as a QD at the time, probably BSD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw

Jeffs acrylic stuff used to be decent? any replacement for that?


----------



## woodym3

Dont think they could ever replace the Werkstaff products, it was that good.
Plenty of alternatives tho, none as good imo.


----------



## Stu Mac

Carlack complete followed by numerous coats of carlack long life is very good on silver & is the replacement for jeffs/werkstat


----------

